# ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match



## Greatfishhunter (11. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte mir in der nächsten Zeit mal eine neue Matchrute zulegen und beim suchen ist mir die ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match ins Auge gefallen. 

Deshalb würde ich jetzt gerne mal wissen ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute hat oder mir sagen kann wie viel Wurfgewicht die Rute nun wirklich hat. Ich weiß das sie so zwischen 10-40 haben müsste, bin mir aber nicht sicher. (Hab ich aus den Texten erschlossen)

Für andere Vorschläge über Matchruten bin ich offen. (sollte aber nicht mehr als 60 Teuronen kosten.

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Matchangler92 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

hier für den anfang mit dem matchen is ne Rute mit größeren ringen bestimmt keine verkehrte wahl, da man oft anfangs mit etwas dickeren schüren angelt und für schwere waggler sind großen ringen auch besser


http://www.matchanglershop.de/shop/...groesseren-Doppelstegringen::422.html?refID=3


----------



## Greatfishhunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

also mit kleinen ringen habe ich kein problem, da ich sowieso immer feinen montagen angel. Deshalb denk ich nicht das kleine ringe nachteilig für mich sind . Oder???????   #c#c#c


----------



## Angel-Suchti (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

HI, 
ist verdammt lustig weil ich letztes jahr mir genau die gleiche Frage stellte  
Also die Abu ist seehr weich und hat eine echt schnelle Spitzenaktion. Also was ich dir evtl. raten könnte wäre die Browning Ambition match. Die gibts in 3,9 und 4,3m und wurfgewicht 12gr. und 20 gr. . also ich finde sie ganz gut! Auch wenn soooooooo viele meinen dass es eine billigserie ist pipapo die verarbeitung ist gut und sie sieht auch echt gut aus! 
Sie kostet bei Askari 38 bzw 45 Euro. Die Abu haben die auch. Also es ist deine Entscheidung aber du solltest dir ruhig mal die Browning anschauen


----------



## Algon (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*



Greatfishhunter schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir in der nächsten Zeit mal eine neue Matchrute zulegen und beim suchen ist mir die ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match ins Auge gefallen.
> 
> Deshalb würde ich jetzt gerne mal wissen ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute hat oder mir sagen kann wie viel Wurfgewicht die Rute nun wirklich hat. Ich weiß das sie so zwischen 10-40 haben müsste, bin mir aber nicht sicher. (Hab ich aus den Texten erschlossen)


Hallo,

ich habe sie in 3m mit einer Cardinal 701 und nutze sie für den Forellenteich. Sie hat Edelstahlringe, ist sehr leicht und hat eine herrliche Aktion, sie mach richtig Spaß.
In der Gerlinger Sonderliste gibt es sie jetzt ab 27,90 Euro.
40g würde ich damit nicht werfen wollen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Canny92 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

ich hab die rute. könnt ihr mir vlt sagen wie des wg is? ich danke im vorraus


----------



## Greatfishhunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

Also ich muss sagen die Browning gefällt mir auch gut.  
Aber welche Rute die mir neben der ABU ins Auge gefallen ist, ist die Sänger Spirit MP-I Match die ich bei Askari entdeckt hab.  http://www.angelsport.de/__HYBRIS__...lpickerruten/abu-enticer-pro-match/detail.jsf 
Was haltet ihr denn von der???? 

Übrigens noch eine Bemerkung an Canny92: nach der Antwort von Algon würde ich sagen, dass die Rute so ein WG von 30- 35 g haben müsste. (ist aber bloß eine Vermutung)

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*



Greatfishhunter schrieb:


> WG von 30- 35 g haben müsste. (ist aber bloß eine Vermutung)


immernochBauchschmerzhab.
würde sagen, Bauchgefühl, ca20g.

MfG Algon


----------



## Koalano1 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe sie in 3m mit einer Cardinal 701 und nutze sie für den Forellenteich. Sie hat Edelstahlringe, ist sehr leicht und hat eine herrliche Aktion, sie mach richtig Spaß.
> In der Gerlinger Sonderliste gibt es sie jetzt ab 27,90 Euro.
> ...


 

Hab die Rute auch in 3,90m zum Forellen angeln!
Macht richtig Spaß!
Aber zum Matchangeln hab ich die noch nicht benutzt..


----------



## Algon (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Hab die Rute auch in 3,90m zum Forellen angeln!
> Macht richtig Spaß!
> Aber zum Matchangeln hab ich die noch nicht benutzt..


 
wieviel WG schätzt Du bei der 3,90 ?

MfG Algon


----------



## Greatfishhunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

Ich würde sagen die hat bei 3,90 m vllt ein par gramm mehr. Das könnten dann so um die 25g sein, wenn sie überhaupt mehr hat.

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## CatchMaster93 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

Habe auch die Enticer Pro Match....
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Rute sehr gut für den Einsteiger, man kann damit eigentlich nichts falsch machen, vor allem bei dem Preis

Die Rute hat eine sehr weiche aktion und liegt gut in der Hand, mit dieser Rute macht der Drill auch von kleineren Fischen richtig spaß.

Also, klare Kaufempfehlung.#h


----------



## Greatfishhunter (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

Und kennt oder hat noch jemand die Sänger Spirit MP-I Match und kann mir noch ein paar Infos über die rute geben??????
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## CatchMaster93 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

Wenn du zu den Preisen eine suchst, dann empfehle ich dir die Browning ambition x-cite match, gibts auch bei ebay, einfach mal suchen....
Kann ich dir ab mittwoch mehr zusagen, habe sie mir auch bestellt.#6


----------



## ranndale (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

wusste garnicht das es matchruten auch in so schweren klassen gibt . ich dachte immer die haben -12 max 15g wurfgewicht wieder was dazu gelernt  . freu mich schon die ganzen ruten und das ganze gedööns wieder ans wasser buckeln ... )


----------



## Greatfishhunter (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

CatchMaster93: Wenn du deine neue Rute hast, würde ich es gut finden wenn du mal ein bisschen zu der Rute sagen könntest.

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## CatchMaster93 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

Klar, mache ich sobald ich sie habe....
Werde spätestens Donnerstag antworten#h#h


----------



## CatchMaster93 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

Habe die Rute jetzt in den Händen und kann sagen, qualität fühlt sich anders an.....
Nicht zu hart und nicht zu weich, der Griff lässt sich auch sehen. Aber meiner Meinung nach, nicht so toll zum angeln, da finde ich meine Enticer Pro Match viel besser, auch die Qualität ist sehr viel besser, als die der Browning....
Fazit: Lieber die Enticer Pro Match, von der Browning würde ich eher abraten....


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

Hört sich ja nicht gut an.

Kannste sie zurückschicken?


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Greatfishhunter (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

Das würde Ich dir auch raten. Wenn einem die Rute nicht gefällt ZURÜCK ZUM ABSENDER. Da gebe Ich lieber auch noch Geld für das Zurückschicken aus, als Jahr mit einer Rute zu angeln die mir nicht gefällt.

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## CatchMaster93 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*

Werde die Rute erstmal als Ersatzrute behalten, aber Rate ganz klar vom Kauf ab


----------



## Laik (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: ABU Garcia Enticer Pro Match*



ranndale schrieb:


> wusste garnicht das es matchruten auch in so schweren klassen gibt . ich dachte immer die haben -12 max 15g wurfgewicht wieder was dazu gelernt  . freu mich schon die ganzen ruten und das ganze gedööns wieder ans wasser buckeln ... )


Hallo! kannst du mir sagen , was für WG hat die Rute eigentlich? Danke dir,lg


----------

